# Don't laugh too loud



## MarkHix (Mar 22, 2008)

My first attempts at segmented pens were awful so I decided to try something with larger pieces.  The firt one flew apart on the lathe, the second I got the walls too thin and cut thru the side.  This is the third iteration.  Loweswood (pine) and mahogony.  It was a blast to make.  There is a total of 42 peices here.  I should have continued the mahogony inserts on the top row too to make it more uniform.


----------



## negid (Mar 22, 2008)

I actually like that a lot. Looks very nice.


----------



## stevers (Mar 22, 2008)

HaHaHaHa

Just kidding, thats very nice. My first bowl was made from Glued up redwood from my scrap pile.
Nice job. 




Sorry, I couldn't resist.[}]


----------



## winpooh498 (Mar 22, 2008)

That is a VERY nice looking bowl. [8D] I do agree with the continuation of mahogany on the top row.      You did great.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Mar 22, 2008)

I like it also. Do you have a finish on it yet? If not I would like to see another pic after. great job.

Laurie


----------



## LEAP (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice shape! The mahogany rim looks great.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 22, 2008)

very nice


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 23, 2008)

Nothing to laugh about, Mark. What you gained from you experience is how most of us learn best.


----------



## MarkHix (Mar 23, 2008)

I appreciate the comments.  I am already making plans for the next one.  Flatter rings and more glue will help alot.  I put Mylands on this one to give it some shine.


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice.  No laughing here.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Not Bad for the 3rd one!  Better than me.  I make Designer Firewood!


----------



## Tanner (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it looks great!


----------



## redfishsc (Mar 29, 2008)

Just the fact that you got that nice of a surface on that soft pine (I know Loweswood all too well) is an accomplishment!!

I like the look. Sure, maybe some more mahogany in the upper section, but it's still a trophy to me.


----------



## bitshird (Mar 30, 2008)

wish I could do that  Pretty nice bowl for being Loweswood. it goes well with the Mahogany though, had to be a bear to finish..


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 1, 2008)

Super job!  I need to try a segmented bowl and Loweswood sounds like a great way to get started.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 1, 2008)

NIce bowl, I like it. I didnt even notice the missing segments on top at first, but I agree that it would look better with them in..


----------



## MarkHix (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.  I started this to improve my segmenting skills....larger pieces have to be easier to hold-right?  $4 worth of wood, I am happy.


----------

